# Last minute idea....venison shoulder



## crawdaddy (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't get to host the cooking for the 4th but at least they are letting me bring something.  Last minute idea here and need some input.  I pulled a deer shoulder out of the freezer this morning and it is sitting in brine right now.  My thought is to put it on the smoke for an hour or so then put it in the pressure cooker but that is as far as my thought has gone.  I don't think my smoker is big enough to hold the rack of ribs and the shoulder at the same time (yes, I know that is sad).
My other limitations are we have to leave for the gathering around 2pm and I refuse to get up before daylight. 
Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 3, 2007)

ummm ya can send me that deer & i'll take care of it for you
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ya can smoke the shoulder for a while then finish off in the oven on a low temp while the ribs smoke.


----------



## crawdaddy (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is the rundown and results.
Brined for 20 hours 'cause like I said this was last minute.  Started smoking it and the ribs at 945am.  I took the shoulder off the smoker when I foiled my ribs at 1145am then put the shoulder in my roasting pan and poured apple juice over it until the juice just about touched the bottom of the meat, about 1/2 inch.  Meat temp at that time was 135.  Threw it in the 250 degree oven and pulled it from the oven when the meat temp was 157, threw some foil on it and let it rest.  It peaked at 165, lucky me, and I sliced it before we left for the gathering.
Not many folks there eat venison but those that tried it said it was good.

What I would change would be longer brine time, more salt, wrapping it in bacon (forgot this time, even set the bacon out just forgot).  I don't think I would use the pickling salt next time or at least not as much.

What do y'all think of taking the meat up to 190 or so then pulling it like pork?  I wish I'd had time to make the finishing sauce as well.  

Here is what I brined it in in case anyone has other thoughts:

1/3c pickling salt
1c rock salt (I ran out of kosher and didn't want to use table salt...maybe should have)
3c sugar
2T crushed peppercorns
1T rosemary
2T liquid crab boil
1T thyme
1T Tony's seasoning
1T garlic powder
1/3c worcestershire sauce
1/2c rice vinegar
and 28c water which is a gallon and a half give or take + ice cubes to keep cold occasionally.

I was rushed and had no time for pictures....the ribs were GGGRRREEEAAATTT!!!


----------

